# amp cabinet plans



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Does anyone here have plans for building marshall style head cabs and old fender tweed style amp cabs?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I've seen them on eBay. But I've also found plans ( can't remember for which amps) and links for plans on the 18Watt.com web site.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

You can find plans for the small box head cab in the file section of the JTM45 group

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/JTM45/files/


----------

